# Shark fishing



## 2Labs (Jul 15, 2010)

Any of you shark fisherman ever set out a chum line? I was thinking of dropping one out in the kayak close to my lines. Any thoughts?


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

This has been a thought of mine as well. It would be great to hear if this is successful.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I had some guys from up North meet me back in March on the surf.They brought several bags of chum.Ended up being very productive on one of the coldest days in the surf this yr.Although no sharks we had11 Bull Reds.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

i always thought about freezing ground pogies in 20 oz coke bottles or water bottles, then securing them to the cable bite trace close to the bait and drilling holes in the bottle. I haven't done it yet because I'm lazy, but someday I'm going to try it.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

2Labs said:


> Any of you shark fisherman ever set out a chum line? I was thinking of dropping one out in the kayak close to my lines. Any thoughts?


Waste of time your just helping the guy down current from you!!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never tried it. We have thrown around the idea, but I think it would be more trouble than good. You never really know until you try though.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've thought about it but have been concerned that when a fish took a bait that it would end up tangling it up with the chum system.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

If your using fresh bait you caught in the surf i wouldnt worry about chum. but with the frozen stuff from bait camp i'd think chum would help. Thought about it myself just havent done it, i hate sharkin without freshies.


----------



## AFGunner (Jul 29, 2012)

Friend of mine fishes PINS at abount the 30 mile marker and he freezes ground pinfish/pogies and mullet in 2 liter coke bottles. He pokes several holes in the bottle and drops them about 30 to 40 yards up-current of his baits with the bottle suspended between a float and a good weight. He claims that his catch has really improved since he started doing it. I don't know as I mostly catch the stuff that he uses for bait on his lines.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

AFGunner said:


> Friend of mine fishes PINS at abount the 30 mile marker and he freezes ground pinfish/pogies and mullet in 2 liter coke bottles. He pokes several holes in the bottle and drops them about 30 to 40 yards up-current of his baits with the bottle suspended between a float and a good weight. He claims that his catch has really improved since he started doing it. I don't know as I mostly catch the stuff that he uses for bait on his lines.


Has he ever had that coke bottle torn to shreds? That would be cool to see.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Has he ever had that coke bottle torn to shreds? That would be cool to see.


X2


----------

